# ts-tx20 won't turn on



## fredfarkel (Aug 7, 2006)

I had my TIVO powered by the switched power of the cable box. I had turned the cable box off, then on and now the TIVO shows a LED light on the HDD and DVD Recorder, but won't turn on. Can anybody help?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

If that cable box outlet goes off when you turn the cable box off, it's a bad power source choice for the TiVo.

TiVo is a Linux computer at heart, and should remain on, always, and forever. Connect it directly to your mains/surge protector.

I sincerely hope your attempts to repeatedly turn on or off the cable box have not messed with the TiVo hard drive. Most drives die during startup/shutdown. A full reboot can take as much as 3-4 minutes ... wait patiently once you plug it int. And leave it ON


----------



## bucky8248 (Jan 2, 2007)

OKay so I am at my aunt and uncle's house, no one's home, and the volume wouldn't turn up, so i decided to turn it up on the t.v. But I accidently hit the channel button, now I can't figure out how to turn the tivo on, and I don't want to get into trouble....will somebody plz help me


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Look for an Input or AV/Source type button, hit it (once at a time, wait a few seconds for something to show up) until you find the input on which your TiVo is sending it's output.


----------

